# Poudre Canyon closed due to rock slide



## rollo88 (Mar 22, 2009)

*What the...*

There is something really surreal when you are sitting in an eddy watching the gulches around you flooding into the river moving debris rocks and logs turning the river black and making the water under the boat surge. All the guides on the river today made really great choices today getting all the clients down safely and everyone kept safe tight trips. I just want everyone to know the strainer in three way below Stevens Gulch is serious business I'll try to download the photos but definitely keep a heads up out their because a couple rapids have changes.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of wood in the river!!! Its gonna take a lot of effort to remove it.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

How long will the cleanup take? I bet a few of us could get it done quickly if they lend us a few cranes and some 6-packs!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the post Jen. If you have any info on the road closure tomorrow will you post up? Thanks.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Beth, per 9news friday at 10pm, 14 is open again. Atleast until the next big storm. Glad I got a couple runs through it last weekend.

John


----------

